# Wlan Richtfunk einrichten  (sichtverbindung vorhanden)



## danomat (29. November 2011)

Ich möchte gern ein Wlan richtfunk in meine alte heimat herstellen. luftlinie laut google earth 3,17 km.  Die wlan technik könnte ich von einem netzwerkspezi haben.  

allerdings weiß ich nicht genau ob ich wirklich sichtkontakt hab.

1. gibt es eine taschenlampe die diese distanz schafft?
2. gibt es laserpointer die für die entfernung geeignet wären?
2.1 man ließt ja überall grüne laserpointer klasse 3b gefährlich wegen der flugzeugblenderei. gibts solche dann nicht einfach in rot oder blau? hauptsache man sieht irgendwas wenns dämmert oder dunkel ist. 

hat jemand vorschläge?


----------



## NCphalon (29. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Laserpointer um Wlan auszurichten*

Warum brauchste en Laserpointer? Wenn du den Empfänger mit einem Fernglas sehn kannst haste auch Sichtkontakt. Mit em Laserpointer wirds sowieso schwierig da was zu treffen, der wird auf die Entfernung selbst wenn du ihn ganz ruhig hälst am Zielpunkt im Bereich von mehreren Dutzend Metern rumschwirren und für einen Beobachter dort net zu erkennen sein^^


----------



## danomat (29. November 2011)

Ich seh leider gar nix. Da is auch noch a baumspitze dazwischen. Hm. Also erstma ne vernünftige Taschenlampe suchen


----------



## Sturmi (30. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Laserpointer um Wlan auszurichten*

Was hast du den vor an Technik zu benutzen? Ich würde nämlich fast behaupten das du gar nicht so genau arbeiten musst, da die Geräte gar nicht so einen starken Richtcharakter haben.


----------



## danomat (1. Dezember 2011)

Wir haben für unsere LAN Partys 2x diese Parabolantenne http://www.alternate.de/html/product/TP-LINK/TL-ANT2424B/921380/?

Und 2 accesspoints (weiß die bez nicht) die mit Linux laufen. 

Das gleiche würd ich dann bei mir machen


----------



## Shibi (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche Laserpointer um Wlan auszurichten*

Eine gute Taschenlampe dürfte auf diese Distanz noch sichtbar sein. Als Orientierungspunkt sollte sie sich auf jeden Fall eignen wenn eine direkte Sichtverbindung herrscht. MEine LED Lenser soll nach Herstellerangaben über 10km weit sichtbar sein. Da sollte eine Standardtaschenlampe 3km packen.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## onslaught (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche Laserpointer um Wlan auszurichten*

Wenn du einen Vermessungs-Techniker im Bekanntenkreis hättest, der hätte nämlich auch gleich das Stativ für seinen Laser.
Ohne das gehts bestimmt nicht.


----------



## danomat (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche Laserpointer um Wlan auszurichten*

ich held XD.  hab grad einfach mal ne kleine billige led taschenlampe hergenommen und siehe da, sehe es perfekt.  jetzt brauch ich nur noch ne firma wo ich kabel und befestigungsmöglichkeiten herbekomm.

ps: was ich damit eigentlich vorhab, hab ich noch nicht erwähnt.  ich hab hier vdsl 50 und meine eltern haben nur dsl light. ich will ein paar mbit von meiner leitung abzwacken.  soll nur fürs surfen herhalten. youtube usw.  gezockt wird nicht. ping is egal

weiß da jemand was?

hab hier mal ne schlechte skizze gemacht.  
1. speedport steht im 1. stock schlafzimmer
2. ac point steht im dachboden genau über dem speedport und greift das wlan vom speedport ab. 
3. vom ac point mit kabel (ca 5m) zum fenster
3.1 via flachbandkabel durchs fenster 
4. parabolantenne wird direkt neben dem fenster festgemacht. bei beiden häusern
4.1 haltearm bei sendehaus muss befestigt werden. problem. 14cm styropor und dann erst die wand.  Oder ziegel mit rohr?
4.2 haltearm bei empfängerhaus direkt an die wand schrauben
5. wieder durchs fenster zum ac point auf dem fensterbrett
6. ? per wlan direkt zum pc? oder per kabel erst zu einem router?  vorhanden is der speedport lte oder ein w900v





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche Laserpointer um Wlan auszurichten*

Hmmm...interessantes thema hier...


danomat schrieb:


> ich held XD.  hab grad einfach mal ne kleine billige led taschenlampe hergenommen und siehe da, sehe es perfekt.  jetzt brauch ich nur noch ne firma wo ich kabel und befestigungsmöglichkeiten herbekomm.


Warst wohl nie beim bund.Dort hättest du gesehen,das man im dunklen zigarettenglut problemlos auf 0,5 km ausmachen kann...



> ps: was ich damit eigentlich vorhab, hab ich noch nicht erwähnt.  ich hab hier vdsl 50 und meine eltern haben nur dsl light. ich will ein paar mbit von meiner leitung abzwacken.  soll nur fürs surfen herhalten. youtube usw.  gezockt wird nicht. ping is egal


Die antenne,die du dir raus gesucht hast,ist aber nur für 54mbit wlan.Meinst du nicht,das das ein wenig schwächlich ist?Ich hätte da bedenken zumal dann doch bestimmt nicht die volle signalstärke an kommt.



> 6. ? per wlan direkt zum pc? oder per kabel erst zu einem router?  vorhanden is der speedport lte oder ein w900v


Als empfänger würde ich auf alle fälle einen AP oder router nehmen.Die sollten die verbindung relativ stabil halten können.Leider kann man bei deinen vorhandenen Geräten nicht die antennen tauschen,so das man die richtfunkantenne anschließen könnte.Diesbezüglich würde ich evt. zu netgear greifen.(haben nach meiner erfahrung gutes wlan)
Wenn du es etwas extremer haben willst,kannst du dir 2 mal den hier holen und mittels dd-wrt firmware das wlan auf ami-standard (?) bringen.Das sollte dann so ca. 120-130% des in deutschland erlaubten sein.Zusammen mit deiner 24 dbi-antenne brennt es dann bestimmt auch die baumspitze weg,die jetzt noch im weg ist.


----------



## danomat (1. Dezember 2011)

Schäm. Ich war beim bund . 5 feldjäger 452 stetten akm 

Die speedports sind ja nur über. 
Access points Klär ich Ab. Da nehm ich die gleichen wie wir in unserem Clan haben.  
Muss erstma abklären ob ich den Dachboden aufbohren darf. Zwecks Kabel vom speedport zum ac.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Dezember 2011)

danomat schrieb:


> Schäm. Ich war beim bund . 5 feldjäger 452 stetten akm


Naja...es sei dir verziehen...Soweit ich das in erinnerung habe,hatte "feldjäger" nicht unbedingt was mit "feld" zu tun.
Meinereiner gehörte zum Beobachtungspanzerartilleriebataillon 131 mühlhausen (thüringen und mitten in der pampa).Ich war einer der letzen,die noch mit den selbstfahr-lafetten zum anhängen an einen lkw geschossen haben.Nach uns gab es dann nur noch die panzerhaubitze.



> Muss erstma abklären ob ich den Dachboden aufbohren darf. Zwecks Kabel vom speedport zum ac.


 Geht evt. dlan?Habe mir jetzt auch 2 adapter von devolo geholt (dlan 200 avplus) und ich bekomme eine recht gute verbindung vom 1. og in unseren keller über einen stromzähler (zwischenzähler) und 2 phasen.Kabel-technisch ist hier ein mix aus 1,5 mm kupfer und 2,5 mm alu verbaut.(altes bauernhaus)


----------



## Sturmi (1. Dezember 2011)

Nur mal so als kleiner Denkanstoß:
In Deutschland erlaubte Sendeleistung 100mW
Mit deinem Aufbau geschätze Sendeleistung 12,8 W -> das 128fache   ( Ich geh mal von 17 dBm bei deinem Wlan Router aus )

Ich will hier nicht den Moralapostel spielen, ich gebs dir nur mal zu Bedenken. Wenn man mit sowas erwischt wird können übrigens hohe Strafen drohen


----------



## Verminaard (1. Dezember 2011)

Befestigung mit Daemmung: Fischerzeugs
Mit solchen Dübeln habe ich selber schon diverse Sachen inkl. Markisen auf gedaemmten Waenden montiert (die unteren 2).

Wandhalter hier: Triax WH 40 (gibt es auch als WH 30 und WH 50)
Sind qualitativ gut und wuerde ich wieder verbauen.

mfG
V.


----------



## danomat (1. Dezember 2011)

Sturmi schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal so als kleiner Denkanstoß:
> In Deutschland erlaubte Sendeleistung 100mW
> Mit deinem Aufbau geschätze Sendeleistung 12,8 W -> das 128fache   ( Ich geh mal von 17 dBm bei deinem Wlan Router aus )
> 
> Ich will hier nicht den Moralapostel spielen, ich gebs dir nur mal zu Bedenken. Wenn man mit sowas erwischt wird können übrigens hohe Strafen drohen



Hm. Solange man nichts stört wird's egal sein. Wie verhält sich denn die Strahlrichtung. Weil auf das Dorf sendet auch eine Firma mit Richtfunk. Nicht dass ich das störe. Des könnte ein Problem werden


----------



## Superwip (2. Dezember 2011)

Richtfunk stört sich gegenseitig nicht, außer vielleicht wenn er in unmittelbarer Nähe paralell verläuft; sonst ist das ja räumlich gemultiplext


----------



## danomat (2. Dezember 2011)

auf wlan-skynet gibts ein paar gute infos. es gibt durchaus möglichkeiten mit grenzwertigen sendeleistungen die 3km zu machen. wobei es bei mir schon wieder 3,17km sind.   bis 3km wird 2,4ghz empfohlen. ab 3km dann 5ghz.  ich warte jetzt erstmal ab bis wir weihnachtslan haben, denn da kommt dann das neue 2,4ghz equipment zum einsatz und wir können mal die entfernung testen.  
5ghz is weng teurer.

nächstes problem. ich kann nicht durch die decke bohren. d.h ich müsste mir einen 300mbit wlan router zulegen oder mit dlan raufgehen. wobei die ober steckdose schon wieder einen anderen stromzähler zwischendrinn hängen hat. und auch am sendespeedport keine steckdose mehr ist.   

würde das dennoch hinhauen? ---> w723typb --> wlan auf (irgendein 300mbit wlan router) ---> per kabel auf accesspoint --> richtfunk --> accesspoint empfänger  ---> per kabel auf einen w900v der per wlan im empfängerhaus verteilt?  pings wären uninteressant- 

nichtsdestotrotz warte ich jetzt erstmal bis weihnachten ab ob das mit der reichweite klappt. 

es sollte halt nicht zu teuer werden.  momentan gibts ja 7,2mbit per tkom 4G, nur leider 5gb limitiert.  was bei youtube usw schon happig wird


----------

